# Something you classify as Offensive?



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

swearing online.


----------



## j.w.olson (Oct 10, 2011)

People getting offended.


----------



## Sam (Oct 10, 2011)

Nacian said:


> swearing online.



As opposed to swearing off-line?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

Unpleasant body odour!


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

Sam W said:


> As opposed to swearing off-line?


yes...it is more when it is written down:uncomfortableness:


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

Sunny said:


> Unpleasant body odour!


that too..terrible I agree.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

j.w.olson said:


> People getting offended.


are you ever without offense?


----------



## elite (Oct 10, 2011)

Nacian said:


> are you ever without offense?



He probably meant the nonsense that are the Hate Speech laws.

There is no single positive/negative statement that will not offend someone else. America is too busy censoring itself than actually trying to get people to understand each other.

Here's an amazing video on the subject by The Amazing Atheist. Beware the strong language, please don't be offended!

Everything Is Offensive - YouTube


----------



## JosephB (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys who wear fake torn jeans.


----------



## j.w.olson (Oct 10, 2011)

I meant it as I said it.

See, when someone "gets offended" they are choosing to get in a huff and feel victimized about something someone else said. I'm not concerned with what others say about me, no words out of context bother me, and most words in context can be justified by looking at the intent behind them. (Even if I don't agree, I can see where it was coming from.) The same is true of actions.

--

An Example:
I work, among other places, at a residential home for court-order placement and homeless youth. One of them was having a fit the other day -- we talked for a long time, and eventually he showed me some swastikas that he'd drawn all over his chest and told me how the only things that matter to him any more are hate and rage. He said that if he could bring Hitler back he would -- not for Hitler's specific goals, but just for the hate and rage.

I could have gotten offended, scolded him, made him wash them off instantly, and told him how bad of a person he is. And felt good about my own morals.
Or I reflect on the crap in this kid's past, his current attention seeking behavior, and figure out a way to get him to a better place (free from swastikas) without simply giving him the reaction he wants and trying to kick him away like everyone else has.

If someone swears, I don't feel like a victim. It just reflects back on the speaker. Sometimes it makes them seem crude, sometimes lacking education, sometimes frustrated, sometimes tough, sometimes clever. I don't see how any of it has to do with my own emotions.

--

In the end, the only thing that I can't seem to help but be upset by is when people go out of their way to get offended -- to act victimized and shocked because of a swear word, or an unconventional idea. It's not productive. The general purpose of getting offended seems to be attention-seeking and ranking yourself morally higher than someone else. Which I tend to only succumb to in response to someone else having gotten needlessly offended first. I'm not sure why I let this one get to me.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

*JosephB,* that's hilarious! I think the ones who wear their pants sagging around the bottom of their a** and showing off their boxers is worse  ;0)

I wish I could join the fashion police just for one day... God, I'd give out so many citations for that! lol ..... sorry if any of you do this!!


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

elite said:


> He probably meant the nonsense that are the Hate Speech laws.
> 
> There is no single positive/negative statement that will not offend someone else. America is too busy censoring itself than actually trying to get people to understand each other.
> 
> ...


thanks...!!:eagerness:


----------



## Nacian (Oct 10, 2011)

j.w.olson said:


> I meant it as I said it.
> 
> See, when someone "gets offended" they are choosing to get in a huff and feel victimized about something someone else said. I'm not concerned with what others say about me, no words out of context bother me, and most words in context can be justified by looking at the intent behind them. (Even if I don't agree, I can see where it was coming from.) The same is true of actions.
> 
> ...



I don't know Olson I just think there is a time and a place...that is all.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't anything offensive. I swear i curse i smell i play the blues badly and i love it 

                 It the new Rock n roll and i flippin love it LOL


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 10, 2011)

I hate intolerance...


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't think of anything I find offensive to be honest. 

Cursing, whether written or spoken does not bother me and of all the curses there is only one I do not use on a regular basis, cursing is used liberally here, to the point where you affectionately use curses to call someone so really they've just become words.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 10, 2011)

Bloggsworth said:


> I hate intolerance...


Agreed, not to be tolerated at any cost.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 10, 2011)

> Unpleasant body odour!


How can this be offensive. People don't smell to annoy those around them. It might be unpleasant to the point of nausea, but it can't be offensive, surely.

I'm offended by people with no manners; please and thank you cost nothing. Also, people who want to get somewhere with their writing, yet they refuse to open a dictionary. Actually, that doesn't offend me, just makes me shake my head wearily.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2011)

Believe me, I have smelled some pretty offensive B.O. ;0)


----------



## Nevermore (Oct 10, 2011)

Ignorance infuirates me, and ignorance can be a root for offensivity (can't tell if that's a word), but hte onyl realyl offensive thing I could think of is something specifically derogatory or cruel.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Oct 10, 2011)

j.w.olson said:


> I meant it as I said it.
> 
> See, when someone "gets offended" they are choosing to get in a huff and feel victimized about something someone else said. I'm not concerned with what others say about me, no words out of context bother me, and most words in context can be justified by looking at the intent behind them. (Even if I don't agree, I can see where it was coming from.) The same is true of actions.
> 
> ...



Interesting post, j.w.

Do you think it's _ever_ justified to be offended? 

A 26 year old vet of the recent Iraq war was recently given an early discharge out of the Milwaukee V.A. domiciliary. In a staff meeting he told the therapists that the programs aren't helping him, he demanded to be taken off his anti-depressant medication, and cursed during the staff meeting. He was told to find another place to stay or they will find transitional housing for him.

I feel sorry (and offended) for the American bloke a father of a small child and husband or lover to some young woman (I think). I recently watched him bleed large amounts all over the dinning room floor as he went into a seizure and crashed his face on the floor. He walks around with a big black and blue eye now.

Just my take, but I don't think it's shocking a young man coming out the Iraq war might display anger, depression, or curse out of frustration. But he has it better than his Army "battle buddy" he told me about over one lunch. That young man the victim of an IED is now taken care of by his mother and reduced to the mental level of a small child.





Of course... I was offended, stated I found it insulting, after I was given a early discharge out the V.A. dom myself, and my case manager waxed on the "intensity" of the material and course. He knows I have some college education. He knows my major was biology. Due to the broad range of background of the vets, most without any college education, a few with some, and even a few that struggle to read, the material is written at about 6th grade or 12th grade level. It requires the same level of analytical ability. Highly insulted, I told him I've had biology exams that covered 5 chapters of scientific material with 30 questions on the exam. The level of analytical ability even in those 100 level courses are high. The margin of error for 5 chapters with 30 questions is low. Furthermore, I told him my addiction has a strong physiological basis. So, all the implying that my buddahood, nirvana, or salvation from addiction rests upon intellectualizing myself to freedom through their "intensive" analytical material is horse.... 

My case manager offended one veteran with 14 years in the U.S. Army (and other vets too) by telling him and others they "...were boys playing soldiers" when they were enlisted men. :lol:

My case manager finds cursing offensive but thinks his condescending remarks to veterans should help them "challenge themselves." :lol:


----------



## j.w.olson (Oct 10, 2011)

> Do you think it's _ever_ justified to be offended?



People certainly have different ways to justify things, and it does feel like too bold of a statement to say that it's never justified.

I have purposely made myself get offended by the bad service I was getting while talking to Comcast because I knew it would be the quickest way to inspire them to fix my problem. That worked.

In the end I guess my issue isn't about whether you feel offended so much as how you act on that feeling.

And then I suppose what I would classify as "righteous anger," which I think is similar to what you describe, is a type of being offended. And that has its place.


----------



## Nevermore (Oct 10, 2011)

Double-posting and three words posts.  They offend, infuriate, and send me into a metaphorical frothing rage.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Oct 10, 2011)

People who scream, "Terrorist!" when they drive by.


----------



## Jaé D. (Oct 10, 2011)

1.  People who carry themselves as though they are the "entitled."  - rules don't apply to them; no respect for the authority of a particular establishment because they're a big shot in their own world.

2.  People who don't say 'thank you' for the most courteous actions, e.g. holding a door open for someone to go ahead of you.



I


----------



## Nacian (Oct 11, 2011)

Nevermore said:


> Double-posting and three words posts.  They offend, infuriate, and send me into a metaphorical frothing rage.


what is double posting?


----------



## Nacian (Oct 11, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> People who scream, "Terrorist!" when they drive by.


ignorance is offensive in this very case and not always a bless .


----------



## damselfly (Oct 11, 2011)

Unwarranted judgment (only because I believe that everyone judges, just that it becomes "warranted" when they've formed an opinion on something/someone, and let's face it, we all have opinions, right?)

Racism (which I think falls under unwarranted judgment because of stereotypes)

Ignorance (fuels unwarranted judgment and racism)

This doesn't really offend me, per se, but I really can't stand people who drag their feet when they walk and chew with their mouths open. I guess that can be classified as pet peeves


----------



## Nevermore (Oct 11, 2011)

Double posting is when someone doesn't edit their original post, just post a second reply even though no one has responded since the posters first post.  

I really hate people who believe they can do whatever they want, like they're better then everyone else because they have an important relative, or are rich, or something like that.

Excessivly improper grammar, excessive chat-speak, and spam also offend (Read: annoy to no end) me.


----------



## MadBen (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm reading this thread is quite interesting 

People getting offended about other people's tendencies to get offended... heh.

Also, I really find tolerance offensive! That is because to me it means "you are one stupid m...f... but I won't tell you because that would make me intolerant". If people have a different opinion or hate something with more or less justification they shouldn't try to act all tolerant about it. Instead of tolerating others they should be open to discuss the matter.

For example: I see two gay guys kissing openly at the mall, eating each other's face. I find it disgusting. If I say "damn that sucks" I hear "don't be intolerant", even though I know most of the people saying it feel the same. Well, truth be told I don't care that they are gay and I wish them a good life. I simply don't need to see ANYBODY doing that. If I said the same thing about a man and a woman doing it, most people would simply agree, because here the little "you have to be tolerant" switch that turns people into petty backstabbing liars does not kick in. So, there you have it. Tolerance is among my number one offensive things!  </rant>

Also, something I find totally offensive: Morals and adhering to rules without understanding them. Slaves will sooner or later revolt so this is a path that can only lead to anarchy in the long run. When there's a red light and nobody in sight - frack it! When there is an old lady who needs to cross the street - let her and frack the drivers honking their horns behind you! Making your own choices in the interest of everyone is much better then obeying fickle laws and moral codes, while ignoring the guy raping the girl on the subway seat next to you...


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 11, 2011)

Nevermore said:


> Double-posting and three words posts.  They offend, infuriate, and send me into a metaphorical frothing rage.



 I have nothing to say but this is the best use of three words i'v seen since i joined the forum, absolutley outstanding i love it, congrats Mr Nevermore can we more please  

                                                            "metaphorical frothing rage"  

                                  Damn that is soooooooooooooo good i got to get me one them !!!  lol


----------



## Nacian (Oct 12, 2011)

MadBen said:


> Hmm reading this thread is quite interesting
> 
> People getting offended about other people's tendencies to get offended... heh.
> 
> ...



MadBen...I am with you on the kissing bit, I do not need to see it anywhere, let alone outside.
I can't stand it and do find it offensive. I learned to ignore it just like many other  things in life.
I switch off and that is all you can do.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2011)

Nacian said:


> MadBen...I am with you on the kissing bit, I do not need to see it anywhere, let alone outside.
> I can't stand it and do find it offensive. I learned to ignore it just like many other things in life.
> I switch off and that is all you can do.



I agree to an extent! I don't mind watching a couple share a sweet kiss in public. Showing affection is great! It can get a bit much sometimes, however. Just the other day I was at the grocery store. I actually had to stand and wait for this teenage couple (probably 16-17 years old) to move out of the way so I could grab my pasta! They were going at it hot and heavy in the freakin' aisle at the grocery store!


----------



## Nacian (Oct 12, 2011)

haha..I know exactly how you feel lol...so annoying isn't it:-D


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 12, 2011)

Nevermore said:


> Double-posting and three words posts.  They offend, infuriate, and send me into a metaphorical frothing rage.



Sorry about that...


----------



## starseed (Oct 12, 2011)

People acting really gross or with no manners... wiping their snot away with their hand, burping or farting without caring that it bothers those around them, stuff like that. If they think it's funny it's even worse.

Pretty much any bodily function really bothers me. I'm not offended or bugged by much else. We all have bodies and they all do stuff; I get that. But bathrooms and private time exist for a reason. It's letting the body do whatever with reckless abandon, in public that I find horrific. I have a really weak stomach, always have ever since I was born. Public school was a nightmare for me in this way.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2011)

starseed said:


> People acting really gross or with no manners... wiping their snot away with their hand, burping or farting without caring that it bothers those around them, stuff like that. If they think it's funny it's even worse.


Oh geez, my best friends boyfriend would make you throw fists then! lol.... I find it completely inappropriate, too. Don't invite me over for drinks and then start farting when I sit beside you. I actually bought him some Gas-X! lol.... He said he's got issues with his stomach!


----------



## starseed (Oct 12, 2011)

Sunny said:


> Oh geez, my best friends boyfriend would make you throw fists then! lol.... I find it completely inappropriate, too. Don't invite me over for drinks and then start farting when I sit beside you. I actually bought him some Gas-X! lol.... He said he's got issues with his stomach!



Yeah that would definitely bother me. We all have to fart but use the bathroom, jeez. 

Proud to say I've been with my man over two years and he's never just let one rip in front of me. The occasional accidental burp is tolerated.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 12, 2011)

starseed said:


> People acting really gross or with no manners... wiping their snot away with their hand, burping or farting without caring that it bothers those around them, stuff like that. If they think it's funny it's even worse.
> 
> Pretty much any bodily function really bothers me. I'm not offended or bugged by much else. We all have bodies and they all do stuff; I get that. But bathrooms and private time exist for a reason. It's letting the body do whatever with reckless abandon, in public that I find horrific. I have a really weak stomach, always have ever since I was born. Public school was a nightmare for me in this way.



  ewww what does it cost for manners, it sounds like a night out with my old mates !! They use to do that sort of stuff allthe time it was bloomin awful you couldn't chat any girls up with the mess they made. Not a chance. Glad to be married and be out of the way of folk like that. Happy days. 

However i was visiting my mother today who blew her trumpet loudly well i was standing right next to her !!! Bless she is 74 and she couldn't help it but by eck she nearly blew the roof off the house. Damn well scared the living poop out of me. lol


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 12, 2011)

MadBen said:


> Hmm reading this thread is quite interesting
> 
> People getting offended about other people's tendencies to get offended... heh.
> 
> ...


I don't think that you are always talking about tolerance, think of it as separate from political correctness. Imagine the guy I am sitting next to on the train is ten times as clever as me and twice the size, but we can have a conversation and disagree without me feeling threatened, that would be my example of tolerance. 

Later posters seem to be getting tied up in social niceties, such as where to fart and blow ones nose, these are not in themselves offensive, see them as indicators of social class. If everybody round you does it and always has it is not offensive, so someone who sees it that way is funny. They probably don't realise laughing openly at someone is offensive either, watch they do it to each other all the time.


----------



## kasumi (Dec 23, 2014)

The main thing I find offensive is ignorant people who disrespect others for no good reason, sometimes based on limited and narrow-minded personal, social, religious, or political views.



Dreamworx95 said:


> People who scream, "Terrorist!" when they drive by.



^Like that, for example.


----------



## Crodentia (Dec 28, 2014)

Hypocrisy, in myself more than in others. The more I see it, the more I am convinced that hypocrisy is one of the worst evils.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 28, 2014)

I am not  sure 'offensive' is the word, but people who mis-use the word 'ignorant' to mean lacking social niceties rather than education annoy me.
Someone said 'people who don't think rules apply to them'. I find this particularly the case with people who ignore traffic laws, most laws are  to protect property, privlege, or position. Traffic laws protect lives; yet despite more people dying on the roads than ever do in Afganistan or terrorist incidents somehow people think it all right to drive right up close behind me and flash and hoot when I drive at the speed limit, I find them very offensive.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 1, 2015)

-People who pick on and/or say hateful things about the LGBT community--not in the sense of not wanting them to marry or disagreeing with some of their gender philosophy, but when people literally hate them and tease them.

-People on campus who proudly brandish Che Guevara, Hammer & Sickle, and other Marxist symbols on their clothing. I don't like when people glorify the despots who murdered millions of my Orthodox people in the gulags. I wonder how they would like it if I got in touch with my half-German heritage and wore a Swastika and SS uniform.

-Most American politics on all sides.


----------



## dale (Jan 1, 2015)

double standards. i find double standards offensive.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 1, 2015)

The NRA.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 2, 2015)

The fact that I find certain things offensive is probably offensive in of itself lol. Sorry to the folks that lime drama, but no names. 

Although, in reality, there is the whole misjudgement over sexual orientation and gender identity thing. And make no mistake, opinions against these things are misjudgements.


----------



## Deafmute (Jan 2, 2015)

See the problem is I don't believe in free will. So its kind of hard to be offended when someone does something that is rooted in personality defects I can't blame them for having.

I am depressed by ignorance, but it rarely offends me past a knee jerk reaction.


----------



## Loveabull (Jan 18, 2015)

Body odor is a biggie. If someone for allergic or other medical reasons cannot use deodorant that's one thing but keep yourself bathed. We live in a fairly well to do community and people will use what are deemed " organic" antiperspirants. So Molly is carrying a Coach bag and smells like a goat baaaah, you think someone in her yoga class might say something...

People who assume from appearances that you share the same ethnic group and world view and proceed on a racist bender.

I have a t shirt that reads " He is not a Pit Bull, He is an American Bull Dog, He Will Not Eat Your Children Unless They are Stuffed with Peanut Butter", there are folks who do not find that amusing in the least...That's breedism and that is offensive.


----------



## Scarygothgirl (Apr 20, 2015)

People making snap judgements about someone.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Apr 20, 2015)

People who are rude to the working class just because they feel entitled to do so.


----------



## JustRob (Apr 20, 2015)

People who express their intentions as mine. For example they say "You'll be wanting to leave now" when they mean "You ought to leave now" and "You have more important things to do" when they mean "I want you to go and do something else." When my angel wants me to do something she says "You can do such-and-such" and then gets annoyed when I don't do it even thought she has apparently given me the choice. If people want to control my life in some way they should be honest about it; I wouldn't take offence at that. I do take offence when they tell me what I want to do and then get offended themselves when I disagree with them. I do not exist to play a part in other peoples delusions; I'm far too busy living out my own. I may choose to play a part in theirs but that is out of choice. It might be argued that people behave in this way to be polite, but to my mind all they are doing is deceiving themselves into thinking that they are being polite. At that point it is up to me whether I choose to go along with their self-delusion or shatter it. That leads me into another aspect of the subject.

It isn't just what offends us that matters but how we deal with it. Being offended internally is different from acting offended externally. Perhaps we need to make that distinction. We once left an inn because the barman and people around the bar were using unnecessarily bad language from our point of view. Just because we felt offended we didn't need to offend in return. That is where tolerance and intolerance diverge as well. We would tolerate them using such language as long as they were out of earshot from us and we made that happen to satisfy our intolerance. We had a fantastic meal at another place down the road that evening, so they actually did us a favour by deterring us from eating at their place.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 21, 2015)

Most days the first thing I find offensive is the inability to maintain eternal somnolence, and what is worse, usually the discovery of my flaw is accompanied by the gleeful cries of small feathered miscreants. Next I am reminded that I'm possessed of a physical body which requires constant nourishment and the urgent elimination of excess fluid. Before long I will be rudely forced to acknowledge that I'm actually expected to share this existence with other semi-cognizant beings, and the floodgates will open. You shouldn't ask. But I suppose you must.


----------



## Loveabull (Apr 25, 2015)

Offensive is people who can spend more than I make in a month for holistic dog chow, yet I'm struggling to get my boy surgery for his knees. You think they might contribute to needy critters? Probably not...I suppose their pup needs gluten-free like his owners. Ever notice that people who have ever lacked for food don't have all these all fricken allergies and strict food preferences?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 26, 2015)

*Warning. This post is MOST definitely-you guessed it-offensive. I'm not making you read it. Or am I? Dun dun dun. 

*Offensive...let me think...

I don't like people who perform lewd acts in public---regardless of sexual orientation. Flashers, streakers, or being half naked, is never acceptable. We got kids, come on. 

Needless to say, I find many parades offensive just for that reason. 

Also hipsters. Stop roaming in packs and following each other like wild monkeys. Nobody will remember your fads in ten minutes.  Also, I liked Adventure Time before it became hipster. Now they offend me! You don't even know anything about the show!!! AAAHG! DIE!

Posting about offensive material....

Wait...

I'VE OFFENDED MYSELF! NOOO....

*Slowly dies a painful agonizing death...*


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 26, 2015)

Being informed in detail about the odd Englishman who dies in a Nepalese earthquake, followed by a casual mention that 1,500 other people also died, every untimely death is a disaster, and while not all can be reported some stories are more typical than others, but a human is not more important because of his wealth or race. This is laziness on the part of the reporters, the typical can be far more heart rending than the special case. 

I think they are improving though, reports on ebola for example often focussed on villagers and orphaned children, and though the occasional foriegn worker who fell ill was reported they did not go overboard


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

Garlic burps. How can something that is so good going down be so bad coming up in my air? And I love garlic, but I have to badmouth it, or it badmouths me, bad-breaths me, whadever. And over-the-top, overly ostentatious displays of wealth. They're a sign of decadence. Off with their heads, or vive la France; support the guillotine.


----------



## Sonata (Apr 26, 2015)

@ Olly Buckle.  I am having problems comprehending the vastness of lost life.


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 26, 2015)

Cruelty.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

I say we take a vote. How many are for the guillotine? Don't give us any trouble and put your little clove in there, now.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Apr 27, 2015)

Offensive are people who have public shouting matches at restaurants or anywhere really.
Is there not ba etter venue it?

I am just trying to eat here, I don't need to hear your problems that you have with your date.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2015)

I am just trying to eat here, I don't need to hear your problems that you have with your date.     Imagine if it was you, though, so caught up in it but can't help it. Everyone around you is just like Oh my god. Now that is a feeling...


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Apr 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I am just trying to eat here, I don't need to hear your problems that you have with your date.     Imagine if it was you, though, so caught up in it but can't help it. Everyone around you is just like Oh my god. Now that is a feeling...


 Now that you put it like that . . . I was always taught that there is a time and a place for that. It is engraved on my brain.:apathy:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 27, 2015)

Olly Buckle said:


> Being informed in detail about the odd Englishman who dies in a Nepalese earthquake, followed by a casual mention that 1,500 other people also died, every untimely death is a disaster, and while not all can be reported some stories are more typical than others, but a human is not more important because of his wealth or race. This is laziness on the part of the reporters, the typical can be far more heart rending than the special case.
> 
> I think they are improving though, reports on ebola for example often focussed on villagers and orphaned children, and though the occasional foriegn worker who fell ill was reported they did not go overboard



It is indeed quite offensive, how uneven news coverage can be.

Anyone else remember the big BP Oil spill? Yeah, it's still spilling. It's just not in the news anymore, but it never got fixed. Pipe is still spewing. Just plain offensive.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2015)

there is a time and a place for that    Totally agree... the embarrassment, lack of...'decorum',  all that screaming and hollering. I'm like really subdued, try not to react, but man once you get going. I can laugh after, but at the time. Quite a scene, and still embarrassing.


----------



## JustRob (Apr 28, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Anyone else remember the big BP Oil spill? Yeah, it's still spilling. It's just not in the news anymore, but it never got fixed. Pipe is still spewing. Just plain offensive.



And there was me all ready to say something nice about BP. I find it very offensive that marketing people treat the rest of us like idiots, when they show themselves up as idiots for doing it. We just drove past a BP filling station selling petrol at 115.0p. That's not 115.9p or 114.9p but a good honest 115.0p. Is the zombie who thought of putting a tiny ".9" next to the price on the displays a proud man? Don't the prices always seem to go up and down by whole pence regardless? Has anyone ever seen a price with anything but a nine in that last decimal digit? Yes, I've seen a zero, so congratulations to BP; you acknowledge that we aren't stupid and can read and comprehend even the small print.

Apart from treating us like idiots marketing people attempt to create dissatisfaction where none existed previously. They invent problems that we don't really have and try to give us the impression that they can save us from our miserable lives when we weren't that miserable in the first place. I'm not saying that all marketing people are like that but there is an offensive subtext to many marketing ploys.

A while ago a company that deserves to remain nameless was persecuting me with personalised unsolicited mail and I wrote to them to ask them to desist as there wasn't a hope in hell that I'd ever become a customer. They informed me that they had stopped any mail being sent to me personally but that mail addressed to the householder might still be sent. Recently I noticed that I was indeed receiving mail from them addressed to "the householder" but the contents still called this allegedly unknown householder "Robert". As I have clearly mentioned in these forums I am just Rob, never to be addressed as Robert as that is a surefire way of offending me. I wrote to them again pointing out that they were clearly still using a data source which linked my name to my address and that I'd treat it as a breach of the Data Protection Act if they continued to do so against my expressed wishes otherwise. I also suggested that the person who thought that doing something like that was a good ploy should have their contract reassessed. I await the next round of developments with interest and venom.

No doubt there is a place in the world for this particular brand of marketing person and I think Douglas Adams had a solution. We just need someone of his calibre to market it.


----------



## Loveabull (May 6, 2015)

Offensive is having to go to a work meeting where the topic is superior customer service. The bozo leading the meeting is trying to sound all sincere about " You don't know what kind of day your customer is having, you want to help them". Um perhaps you want to apply that to your own employees you dickhead. He's ranted at people so harshly they've quit on the spot...the company pictures of him? Somebody put a pen through the eyes in every shot.


----------



## neoaptt (May 9, 2015)

I don't enjoy cursing, sexual innuendos, adult graphical images, shrewdness, confrontation, or evil people. In one word, I'm a wimp.


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 1, 2015)

Something I've never been good with is visual representations of violence. I can read war memoirs and non-fiction that mentions pain and gore. But no I don't have to see it. My imagination is vivid enough thank you. I'm also of a generation that the "F" word was still shocking. Now it's reached the status in some circles of " Gosh Darn It!". I've learned not to flinch and maybe even spout it myself from time to time. But still not casual about it.


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't really like seeing other people yell at one another in public. I watched a woman walk out of the store today with her husband, yelling at him because he didn't hear her say that she put it in his bag, and she proceeded to get in his face and keep yelling at him. They were definitely much older as well. It makes me sick to watch and felt like I was watching an abusive encounter. 

Not my cup of tea at all....


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 2, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> I don't really like seeing other people yell at one another in public. I watched a woman walk out of the store today with her husband, yelling at him because he didn't hear her say that she put it in his bag, and she proceeded to get in his face and keep yelling at him. They were definitely much older as well. It makes me sick to watch and felt like I was watching an abusive encounter.
> 
> Not my cup of tea at all....


Sounds more like a snippet from an abusive relationship than an abusive encounter, ugh!


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 2, 2015)

Olly Buckle said:


> Sounds more like a snippet from an abusive relationship than an abusive encounter, ugh!





Yeah...

Hope it's not. As much as I want to be positive by saying encounter and that it was a isolated incident, you're probably right =(


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 2, 2015)

j.w.olson said:


> I meant it as I said it.
> 
> See, when someone "gets offended" they are choosing to get in a huff and feel victimized about something someone else said. I'm not concerned with what others say about me, no words out of context bother me, and most words in context can be justified by looking at the intent behind them. (Even if I don't agree, I can see where it was coming from.) The same is true of actions.
> 
> ...



There might be other responses here, I in my usual way wish to add my opinion.

First I do not like people disliking what *they think* I am saying. Goes along with what you said.

All of the "you" in this, is referring in the general not literal, please look at it as a piece of writing and not meant for anyone in particular.

If I called you a hater, what would it mean to you? Anything? Why? Do you put that much on what I say or think to alter your thinking? I mean so much to you, it hurts to think of me not liking you? Why is my opinion so special to you?

One question I asked of people when they asked me to do or get them something, "Do I look like a slave to you?" What does that phrase mean to you? If *you* think, I am asking if you think I am a specific color, you are prejudice. Because nearly every race in the word was at one time a slave to another. The Hessens, later known as Germanic, at one time were slaves to Grease. I am of German decent, so yes I would look like a slave to some.

Let us take "Honky", A typical hate slang towards white people. I feel safe using this because I am a White man. "Honky" means nothing to me. Why? Because I am me. I also do not feel affronted by this word. After all it is only a word. Unless I thought of you as being that important to me to be affronted then I have places you in a position over me I should not have.

Don't get me wrong I want to be liked, I desire to please people and especially myself. The one thing I truly enjoy is bringing a smile to others. The easiest way for me to do this, is I simply say, "Smile you'll feel better." or "Smile you'll like it." Sometimes I will say, "I wonder if I can get a smile?" That usually gets me a fake one which turns into a real one when I  get excited and give a fist pump and a "YES!" of triumph, or I point at them and give a triumphant, "I knew it"

I believe it is because of this way of thinking I cannot understand others reaction to what is said. We really do give too much power to words.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Jun 2, 2015)

Pineapples on pizza .


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 2, 2015)

neoaptt said:


> I don't enjoy cursing, sexual innuendos, adult graphical images, shrewdness, confrontation, or evil people. In one word, I'm a wimp.



A wimp? maybe not. Many people do not enjoy the topics you mentioned.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 2, 2015)

TheWonderingNovice said:


> Pineapples on pizza .



I like Hawaiian pizza, which is pineapple chunks and ham. A whole pineapple on a pizza would not be of my liking either.


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 2, 2015)

> Let us take "Honky", A typical hate slang towards white people.


Yes, in 1968. Today, not so much. 

I should confess that I classify current opinions based on outdated cultural information offensive (not aiming that at you, WG, more so my dad). My pops has all these catch-phrases and ideological ramblings that get his other old, white buddies all in a froth over some perceived threat to their (already obsolete) worldviews and proclivities. Thankfully, I grew up with enough sensible people around me to see such pseudo-travesty as an opportunity to empower myself and my ilk. 

Side note ramble: There was a guy at my last job with the nickname 'Honkie' -- this was in Georgia, and this dude was red. Real red. I couldn't bring myself to use said moniker, instead opting to call him 'Assface.'


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 2, 2015)

Okay some vulgarity I kind of enjoy...douche bag is a favorite. But I agree that someone frothing at the mouth and finally stringing FFFFFF together is just showing the side effects of in-breeding.


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 2, 2015)

Okay some vulgarity I kind of enjoy...douche bag is a favorite. But I agree that someone frothing at the mouth and finally stringing FFFFFF together is just showing the side effects of in-breeding.

And yes I do believe honky has been out of use for many years...however if you hear something that sounds like " Mericon" from a Spanish or Italian speaker, yeah they're mocking you for being a white person.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Jun 2, 2015)

Loveabull said:


> however if you hear something that sounds like " Mericon" from a Spanish or Italian speaker, yeah they're mocking you for being a white person.



"Guero" (pronounced whero) a mexican term, although not always derogatory is also the equivalent of calling someone "whitey"


----------



## musichal (Jun 3, 2015)

neoaptt said:


> I don't enjoy cursing, sexual innuendos, adult graphical images, shrewdness, confrontation, or evil people. In one word, I'm a wimp.




Yeah, I don't like evil people either.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 3, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Yes, in 1968. Today, not so much.
> 
> I should confess that I classify current opinions based on outdated cultural information offensive (not aiming that at you, WG, more so my dad). My pops has all these catch-phrases and ideological ramblings that get his other old, white buddies all in a froth over some perceived threat to their (already obsolete) worldviews and proclivities. Thankfully, I grew up with enough sensible people around me to see such pseudo-travesty as an opportunity to empower myself and my ilk.
> 
> Side note ramble: There was a guy at my last job with the nickname 'Honkie' -- this was in Georgia, and this dude was red. Real red. I couldn't bring myself to use said moniker, instead opting to call him 'Assface.'



To be truthful I was thinking to discuss another questionable word, but decided it would be too risky and chose a lesser and out dated word.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2015)

"Mar-ree-cone" has nothing to do with color. heh.


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 3, 2015)

I stand corrected...it's slang for light in the loafers However when whatever is pronounced meri-gan I believe it refers to white people.

Another offensive thing is people who let themselves smell "natural", um like goats. There is a wave of holistic antiperspirants that apparently don't work so well. If you're homeless or have a medical condition that might make bathing difficult then you can be pitied. But If you're in Whole Foods spending big bucks and you're clearing aisles with your stench, that's just gross.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 4, 2015)

Loveabull said:


> I stand corrected...it's slang for light in the loafers However when whatever is pronounced meri-gan I believe it refers to white people.


Does 'light in the loafers' mean a male homosexual? Because that is what the word meant back in the sixties when I worked in Spain for a bit. There was quite a lot of prejudice under Franco's fascists. Spaniards regarded themselves as 'white', they told a story about an English girl who went out for the night with a Spanish boy, at the end of the evening she asked 'Tomorrow?" and he answered 'Si, y tu est negro' and stormed off.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 4, 2015)

Someone once told my Italian ex girlfriend that she had a nice figure.

She went mental - but I better not say why as it might breach forum etiquette..


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2015)

"-gan" would definitely refer to something other than '-cone'...  

I heard that if you let it build up thick enough, human goat-stink drives away the gnats. Me, I gotta use lemon-eucalyptus. Just a spritz every other month... and don't bathe in between. I notice people tend to get out of my way at whole foods.  Maybe just my imagination.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 4, 2015)

TheWonderingNovice said:


> People who are rude to the working class just because they feel entitled to do so.


I thought about this for a bit and ended up with people who do anything just because they re entitled to, if they don't get anything out of it  other thn exercising their entitlement, and they still do it, they aint nice


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 5, 2015)

Certain farts.


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 10, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Certain farts.



When you have bully breed dogs sleeping in your bed that comes with the territory


----------



## musichal (Jun 10, 2015)

What about uncertain farts?


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 10, 2015)

musichal said:


> What about uncertain farts?



You should never trust 'em. Might turn into a 'shart' and that's never good.


----------



## KLJo (Jun 20, 2015)

People who expect me to overlook bad logic or hurtful sentiment, for the sake of being polite. Especially if the statement is qualified by, "I'm entitled to my opinion", because sometimes you are most definitely not. 

If you can't back up your point with good old fashioned data, exit stage left.

Examples include, but are not limited to:
Obama-haters
People who think the minimum wage should not be raised
Those who support "traditional marriage"
Homophobia, Transphobia,
Racism, Sexism
Anti-vaxxers

I will never, under any circumstances, tolerate such ideas.


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 21, 2015)

Excellent KL I toadly agree. Amusing today, I was on the AARP site and people were getting really overheated about gun control...if they could've been shooting up the board they would have. Someone commented how inappropriate of people of a certain age carrying on like that. Someone answered them in not so many words...I'm old and if anything I'll speak my mind more, gave him a high five.


----------



## ThatCrazyGuy (Jun 21, 2015)

So KL, under no circumstances? even if they're more left than you? What a bold statement to say, maybe sometime I'll challenge that, but that's off topic now.

What burns me is the guy that only replies with a  picture in the post.


----------



## scrub puller (Jun 22, 2015)

Yair . . .

*Crowley K. Jarvis*



> Anyone else remember the big BP Oil spill? Yeah, it's still spilling. It's just not in the news anymore, but it never got fixed. Pipe is still spewing. Just plain offensive.



Is that so? Any links or evidence?

Cheers.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm not in the business of writing essays with bullet points and supporting arguments. 

The evidence is mostly on conspiracy theorists websites. I heard it from my grandmother first before passively looking at it myself.

I can't speak for those websites, nor advocate what links may bring you where, thus I avoid any links to such places. 

And regardless of if it's true or not, the effects are still being felt. 

Sure, there are online articles, but it's not in the news anymore, is it? That was my actual point. 

Cheers.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2015)

click click, two seconds {wiki} there you go........   ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''                .................................   ..........................................   ...............................
After several failed efforts to contain the flow, the well was declared sealed on 19 September 2010.[SUP][11][/SUP] Reports in early 2012 indicated the well site was still leaking.[SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP]


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 22, 2015)

In the new Rolling Stone is an article profiling a midwife that I had never read about before. After a bit of research I found several stories from various sources. Just doing her job while noting the spike in birth defects and stillbirths in surrounding communities. Small towns with fracking run off pools. By blowing the whistle on Big Oil, people have turned against her. In their mind she's trying to mess up a profitable economy. Chilling story.


----------



## KLJo (Jun 22, 2015)

ThatCrazyGuy said:


> So KL, under no circumstances? even if they're more left than you? What a bold statement to say



That's fair. If I thought about it, I could probably come up with an example of not saying exactly what I mean. 

Generally though, that is sorta my shtick. Though it doesn't come off as harshly as it might sound. I don't judge a person by their mistakes--as long as they don't blow smoke up my skirt while they're making them. 

Like people who smoke a lot of weed and then tell you how good it is for you. 

Do I care if you want to "smoke weed e'ry day"? Nope.
Do I think it should be decriminalized? Sure.
Do I think the reasons behind making it significantly more taboo than booze or cigarettes were illogical and possibly racist? Probably.
Do I believe it is the miracle cure the world has been waiting for and that most people's lives would be better if they handed out free bong with purchase of gas? No, that's absurd. Get the hell off my lawn, hippie.

(Ftr, there are several hot-button issues that I'd likely be centre, or maybe slightly right.)


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2015)

Mickey mouse offends me   http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/04/u...y-train-foreign-replacements.html?ref=us&_r=0


----------



## The Green Shield (Aug 13, 2015)

Arrogant, egotistical hypocrites who end up doing the very thing they so claim to not be doing.

People who feel like they have to judge others on their personal interests. So what if I like high fantasy with elves, magic, and demon wars? So what if I like to read light-hearted mystery books with a female protagonist. I don't have to defend my interests. I get to like what I like, thank you very much.

People who make others out to be the big bad villains for having a different opinion.

Ad-hominem attacks. Insulting the person's race/religion/nationality/ethnicity/gender/or sexual orientation does not make you some gifted, wise person in an argument; it just makes you sound like a four-year-old child.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 14, 2015)

People wearing clothes that they have NO business wearing.... Like outfits that look too small or tight.


----------



## Justine (Aug 30, 2015)

People who judge other persons without even being able to explain their reasons (and most of the time, they don't have reasons). Snobbish people who won't stop to brag about their money and brand things. Hypocrites, fake people... 

And those parents who register their like 4 year old daughters to beauty pageant. I think it's exploitation and horrible. Snow leopard: I agree with you.


----------



## Allysan (Aug 30, 2015)

Religious hypocrites

holier-than-thou parents


----------



## Kepharel (Sep 2, 2015)

Ah! Snowleopard, that's me! Greenshield...that's me also.....   :crushed:


----------



## W.Goepner (Sep 2, 2015)

The Green Shield said:


> Arrogant, egotistical hypocrites who end up doing the very thing they so claim to not be doing.
> 
> People who feel like they have to judge others on their personal interests. So what if I like high fantasy with elves, magic, and demon wars? So what if I like to read light-hearted mystery books with a female protagonist. I don't have to defend my interests. I get to like what I like, thank you very much.
> 
> ...



When I was 14 or 15 I was reading a book called, "White Ruff", A story about a Collie. I was teased by the older students, riding the school bus, for reading a Lassie story. It was nothing of the sort, but because they saw the collie on the cover there was no changing their mind. They felt Lassie was a child's story and I should be interested in more grownup books. These same students teased me for reading "Big Red" a story about an Irish Setter, and no not the animated one. I am a dog person and if it is about a Wolf or a Chihuahua I am likely to be reading it.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Sep 2, 2015)

censorship


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 2, 2015)

.


----------



## Kepharel (Sep 2, 2015)

Darkkin...me yet again! All you peeps know me so well............


----------



## PhunkyMunky (Oct 19, 2015)

I get annoyed with many things, but generally I am not too offended. I don't have some philosophical insight that keeps me from being offended, I just simply don't care enough to be offended. Likewise I find that if what I have to say seems important enough at the time, I don't care if I offend someone. 

Personally, I think people need to pull their heads out of the posterior and take a breath of fresh air. Everyone on this planet can be offended by anything you say or do or even believe... So why don't we just... Get over it?


----------



## Ultraroel (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't get offended by anything. 
I don't see any use for being offended. It just shows a weakness in myself and something I have to work on.
Anyone with a healthy state of mind should have the ability to put things in perspective and should have a shield that protects you from other people's judgement. 
Also, being offended, annoyed, grumpy etc is practically a waste of my time. It doesn't achieve anything other than get me on edge.. I don't see the use for it


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 26, 2016)

I can see your argument, Ultraroel, but I am human. When someone comes up behind me fast when I am overtaking a couple of lorries, gets too close, and flashes his lights wanting me to pull into a too narrow gap, I am offended, he is putting my life in danger being too close and wants me to put myself in danger for his convenience. I find that offensive, and whilst I do not do anything stupid like slamming on my brakes, "He flashed, I thought something must be wrong and stopped", I do make the universal gesture that lets him know how I feel, and I have been known to go some distance in parallel to the front lorry.


----------



## Sam (Jan 26, 2016)

You know what I classify as offensive? 

People being offended.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, it does seem like today that some people are overly sensitive, but people hurting other people by things they say or do seems very popular nowadays.  I'm not offended by much, but it's really a defense mechanism.  Having spent 72 years on this planet trying to cope with life, at this point it's the best I can do.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2016)

Catholic Church cover-up offends me. Public official cover-ups offend me. Being lied to in general offends me.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2016)

> I do make the universal gesture...


 Given sparingly, I hope, only when deserved, and not due to infirmity other other ailment.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 26, 2016)

I can agree with Sam relative to all the piddly BS people disagree about, but when it comes to issues like the Catholic Church cover-ups (thanks Kev), excessive materialistic greed diminishing our children's world, and the like that we supposedly intelligent beings ignore for the most part, I am offended and ashamed. I can understand it in our being but a variation on Nature's theme of offsetting biodiversity with common survival drives, but am saddened that humanity as a whole seems unable to achieve its potential :-( 

I won't bore you with all the quotes that come to mind, but rather get back to something more uplifting.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 26, 2016)

I know I said I wouldn't bore you with quotes, but this one sums up what I was saying.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jan 27, 2016)

Here is what I find offensive.

For some to take what is said, think of it as something else, then to take their thoughts and hold them against the person. Which, by the way, is just about every case of offensive action out there. We, (don't pick up this trash if it is not yours), take offense at things we feel are unjustly thrown at us. 

The whole idea of finding a reason to be bothered by that which another person does, says, or implies, then to want even more people to give a reason they do not like some idea or action, in which compounds the idea of offensiveness. In as simple a term, I find the existence of this thread offensive.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 13, 2016)

1. When people give unsolicited advice. It's the "I know better how to live your life than you" feel to it. If you know what I mean. 

2. When people comment about my weight/body image.. "You're gaining weight!" 
"You're too skinny!" "You have no boobs." "Your face is big but your body is thin! What is that!" 

3. When people say I'm too "emo" and vain when I write stuff. 
I post my 'notes' (Those i post on my blog) on my FB and IG and some people tell me I'm such a loner and too emotional.


----------



## sigmadog (Mar 25, 2016)

I am offended by cruelty to animals and children. Honestly, it's hard for me to watch a movie or read a book if it depicts such things. Even though I know it's fiction, it just bothers the hell out of me.

Cruelty to adult humans? Well, usually we deserve it.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Mar 25, 2016)

Direct sexual references instead of allusion. I much prefer allusion, hint at it, flirt with it but don't be blatant about it. That's just crude.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 25, 2016)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Direct sexual references instead of allusion. I much prefer allusion, hint at it, flirt with it but don't be blatant about it. That's just crude.




 The art of flirting and being suggestive in in both a humorous and in a non-threating way seems to have become passé.  The double entendre, the art of using ones imagination and intellect, with sometimes no more than a pause or glint in the eye somehow has gone out of style. 


I will admit that I am a terrible flirt with no more than harmless intentions but still love the game.   To be able to make someone smile and still let them know you find them attractive never gets old.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 25, 2016)

Plasticweld said:


> I will admit that I am a terrible flirt with no more than harmless intentions but still love the game.   To be able to make someone smile and still let them know you find them attractive never gets old.



Terrible? It's not like you say ... 







or something forward like .. 

*​*


----------



## MrBillyD (Jul 29, 2017)

During the last Presidential Election, I thought that it would be nice to have a candidate who was a dignified gentleman, and behaves like a civilized adult.  Now it would be nice to have a President who wasn't so endlessly offensive.  But we just have to deal with the one we've got.  The one we've got is Donald.  So everybody duck now!


----------



## andrewclunn (Jul 29, 2017)

I crave offense in art.  I'd love for there to be more short stories or poems that touch on conspiracy theories, bigotry, hatred, or other mindsets, views, or attitudes that are seldom touched on.  Maybe an adulterer without remorse.  Or even Lollita territory.  Art is supposed to be how we explore views and ideas we are uncomfortable with.  Offense is good.


----------



## MrBillyD (Aug 10, 2017)

Here's something I found offensive.  It's a message I recently received from another member of this website.  I won't identify who it was, to avoid being offensive myself.

The message says:
_
"Instead of posting old stuff, write something new, it was fine the first time as an intro but you will have little interest here if all you do is post old stuff.  Take some of the advice you received and apply to some new writing, the advice will have much more of an impact and you will be able to see some of the mistakes you made and can become a better writer."_

I know the message is well intentioned, but it is in some ways incorrect.
The only advice I've been given that I can use, concerns mistakes in punctuations.  I will certainly be more careful about where I place my commas and semicolons from now on.

What I find incorrect is the statement that I "will have little interest here if all you do is post old stuff."

I have found that to be very incorrect.  In the WF Blogs Section of this website, I have been posting chapters of my old novella "Sangreville".  It hasn't received a single review.  However, each chapter has received around 90 Views.  That means that a good number of this website's members are very interested, and will continue to read what I'll continue posting there.  That makes them fans.  Then once I've completed posting this work, I'm sure they will be eager to read the next old work.

I invite everyone reading this message to check out my novella "Sangreville".  That includes the member of this website, who sent me that message.  Then he might actually become a fan himself.

I wish all of you, including him, well.

Thank you.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2017)

Offensive?  Mmm... Those memes where it says white people cant pick vegetables or fruit. I'll have you know that Adam and Eve did quite well at it, thank you. And that was way before there were any ...... But seriously, they're leaving off half the statement: "...for that money." I think that's lying. And the annoying part is the people just nodding in agreement. We did fine until the bottom dropped out. If you try to point out that out... never mind. I guess I'm annoyed, not so much offended. Catholic Church cover up... now that's offensive.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2017)

MrBillyD said:


> I have found that to be very incorrect.  In the WF Blogs Section of this website, I have been posting chapters of my old novella "Sangreville".  It hasn't received a single review.  However, each chapter has received around 90 Views.  That means that a good number of this website's members are very interested, and will continue to read what I'll continue posting there.  That makes them fans.  Then once I've completed posting this work, I'm sure they will be eager to read the next old work.



90 'views' doesn't mean 90 'reads'. It just means it was opened and possibly glanced at. Which is what I did. Don't confuse 'views' with fans.


----------



## MrBillyD (Aug 10, 2017)

Terry D said:


> 90 'views' doesn't mean 90 'reads'. It just means it was opened and possibly glanced at. Which is what I did. Don't confuse 'views' with fans.



Thank you.

That argument isn't entirely valid.  It would be if there were 90 views of chapter 1, but less than a dozen of chapter 2, and all the following chapters, of which I have now posted 10.
Right now I can't find the info on chapter 2.  However,
Chapter 3 has received 106 Views.
Chapter 4's received 100 Views.
Chapter 5's received 88.
Chapter 6 has 115 views
Chapter 7's got 100
8's received 156 views
9 has received 97
Chapter 10 has received 22 views; but I only posted it at 7:27 AM this morning; and it's now 12:24 PM Eastern Time.

I can't believe that so many people would go beyond chapter 1, just to give all the following chapters a quick glance.

Are there any writings of yours, that you'd like me to read?  I promise I'll give whatever you recommend more than a quick glance.  I may even become a fan of yours.

Thank you again.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the offer, but most of my writing here is confined to the Literary Maneuvers monthly challenges.


----------



## MrBillyD (Aug 10, 2017)

Terry D said:


> Thanks for the offer, but most of my writing here is confined to the Literary Maneuvers monthly challenges.



Okay.  I'll give them a look.

Thank you again.


----------



## MrBillyD (Aug 10, 2017)

I've just checked out monthly challenges.  It looks like I've found a good place to post some of my writings. I've posted one of my short stories titled "I Wish I Had Her Job" in the Speculative Fiction (F&SF, Horror, Mythical History) Workshop
Thank you for letting me know about it.


----------



## Sam (Aug 10, 2017)

Olly Buckle said:


> I can see your argument, Ultraroel, but I am human. When someone comes up behind me fast when I am overtaking a couple of lorries, gets too close, and flashes his lights wanting me to pull into a too narrow gap, I am offended, he is putting my life in danger being too close and wants me to put myself in danger for his convenience. I find that offensive, and whilst I do not do anything stupid like slamming on my brakes, "He flashed, I thought something must be wrong and stopped", I do make the universal gesture that lets him know how I feel, and I have been known to go some distance in parallel to the front lorry.



You weren't offended; you were angry or enraged that someone would do that. 

'Offended' is used far too much and has lost all meaning, especially in the modern-day soapbox that is social media. In my understanding, you take offence to something immoral, wicked, or corrupt. Poachers offend me because they engage in a heartless and megalomaniacal act of killing exotic animals for nothing more than their hides and tusks. People who hunt for food do so out of necessity and they don't go around hunting tigers and elephants (et al.). I have more tolerance for those people. 

A jackass pulling up behind you too fast is something stupidly dangerous, but I wouldn't take it to be offensive. Illegal, reckless, careless -- all of the above. But not offensive.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll stick with 'Offensive', Sam. It does not pay to get angry or enraged when driving; illegal and reckless I would go with, not sure about careless, it was a deliberate, possibly even an intent, act.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 10, 2017)

MrBillyD said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That argument isn't entirely valid.  It would be if there were 90 views of chapter 1, but less than a dozen of chapter 2, and all the following chapters, of which I have now posted 10.
> Right now I can't find the info on chapter 2.  However,
> ...



Some will probably be robots rather than people, the comments people make are a much better guide.

Sorry folks, don't want to be offensive  best get the thread back on track folks, anyone got something offensive that isn't me?


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 10, 2017)

I find slavery offensive. It looks like the UK still has indentured servitude as well. 2017 and still in the dark ages.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Aug 11, 2017)

MrBillyD said:


> Here's something I found offensive.  It's a message I recently received from another member of this website.  I won't identify who it was, to avoid being offensive myself.
> 
> The message says:
> _
> ...




There's a psychological element here that you're overlooking.

Blog posts are meant to be read and enjoyed, not critiqued. While it's true that some blog posts spark discussions about the topic of the blog, the blog itself is accepted as is.

By posting your old chapters as blogs, you are conveying that these are to be taken at face value. If you want feedback on them, you would have to post them in one of the other sections, like the prose workshop. 


On the other hand, sometimes members get a little heavy handed with advice, and it comes across as "you better do as I say, you imbecile", and that can be difficult to take. So you have my sympathy on that front. There's little to be gained by trying to assign blame. It might be the advisor being too forceful, or the receiver being too sensitive. That's when taking a break from the site might be the best course of action.

I hope that you find benefits to being a member, and those outweigh the rough spots.


----------



## Ultraroel (Aug 11, 2017)

bazz cargo said:


> I find slavery offensive. It looks like the UK still has indentured servitude as well. 2017 and still in the dark ages.



Do you like chocolate?

[video=youtube_share;7Vfbv6hNeng]https://youtu.be/7Vfbv6hNeng[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2017)

'anti-racist memes' ( here; U.S.A.) saying white people cant labor. My offense is that this is at once pure greed(wishing to pay less for goods while knowingly taking advantage of third world labor), a selling out of ones own country( you are slashing wages because you think any job you don't do yourself is expendable) ,  you think it a liberal attitude ( and you are a mindless affirmative-nodding robot) while it is actually a greedy capitalist tactic ( we have wage laws here; the only reason to circumvent labor law is profit)  that has played you with a popular 'propaganda' ( accepted as fact) that somehow third world people are genetically more suited to labor ( which is the epitome of racism and discrimination: that anything genetic is the 'proof'), while the reality is you want to save 20 bucks a month on groceries.  Short sighted, racist, elitist, greedy, ignorant, brainwashed.... I am offended when those are promoted without question and accepted as fact. The fact is that those memes promote exploitation of labor by circumventing national law.( look! Now I'm repeating myself!) How? By allowing less pay per-hour within a national boundary. There is no other reason to do it. These are not imports (goods), they are the importing of lower wages. Do I have to smack you over the head? Now look... I've got spittle all over. See what you've done? Here, clean that off. I'll give you ... 25 cents an hour, take or leave it. Ok, 30 cents.


----------



## Winston (Aug 14, 2017)

Special classes of laws offend me.

Crimes statues are codified, logical and (mostly) easy to understand.  Many laws are based on historical precedent (Code of Hammurabi, Magna Carta) or religious tradition (Halakha, The Ten Commandments).  With a few notable exceptions, the historical precedent is that a societies' laws applied equally to everyone.

Now, we have a new trend of special classes of victims, perpetrators and laws.  Causing grievous injury to a person is already a crime.  But now, there is a redundant, nonsensical set of laws that parallel the sane, existing laws.  Evil is evil. Period.  Piling "feel good" laws on the existing system only distracts the important process of justice and dilutes the importance of fact-based, impartial truth.  

We don't prosecute and convict based on the fact that "we don't like someone".  Facts are facts.  Injecting emotional clutter and politics into our justice system is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Smith (Aug 16, 2017)

Everything!


----------



## Dadelus (Aug 17, 2017)

General rudeness. Don't be jerk.


----------

